
Tesla launches phase 3 of its virtual power plant, soon 4k home Powerwalls - mrfusion
https://electrek.co/2020/09/07/tesla-phase-3-virtual-power-plant-powerwalls/
======
guerby
Some context about Australia and solar:

[https://www.energy.gov.au/households/solar-pv-and-
batteries](https://www.energy.gov.au/households/solar-pv-and-batteries)

"Australia has the highest uptake of solar globally, with more than 21% of
homes with rooftop solar PV. As at 30 June 2020 more than 2.46 million rooftop
solar power systems have been installed across Australia."

More here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_Australia)

